# Compare the communist manifesto to the DNC platform.



## ihopehefails

This week I would like to talk about the simularities between the communist manifesto and the official dnc party platform.

Discusss...


----------



## midcan5

There is nothing to discuss. Communism grew out of the failure of capitalism to provide for all citizens a decent standard of living. Philosophically, or in the area of intellectual ideas, it came from a time and conception that progress moved towards some utopia. Marx and Engels recognized society could not forever operate in a social Darwinist world of dog eat dog, but thought wrongly (a bit correctly) that society would move towards a just society. They, of course, did not recognize the force of power, entrenched interests, corporate power, a way to resolve disagreement, and the basic greed and stupidity of peoplekind. 

But if you can compare them, then you can compare anything and thus anything can mean anything and anything be anything. But that gets you (us) nowhere. 


"The Democratic Party is committed to keeping our nation safe and expanding opportunity for every American. That commitment is reflected in an agenda that emphasizes the strong economic growth, affordable health care for all Americans, retirement security, open, honest and accountable government, and securing our nation while protecting our civil rights and liberties."


The Democratic Party
The Democratic Party

"The Communist Manifesto is too long to be a concise declaration of principles and too short to be a book. It is composed of about 17,000 words including various introductions by Friedrich Engels. 

It is arranged, basically, in four sections. The first section introduces the Marxian idea of history as a class struggle. It juxtaposes the conditions and development of various strata of society, "freeman and slave, patrician and plebian, lord and serf...in a word, oppressor and oppressed." It hypothesizes how the development of each of these in history gave rise to the next step in an inevitable historical process culminating ultimately in the rise of one working class."

Synopsis of The Communist Manifesto


----------



## Oddball

There are ten easily read and understood planks to the Communist Manifesto, obfuscatasaurus rex.

Communist Manifesto - All Ten Planks ... In America!!!

They're being enacted and enforced, to greater or lesser extents, by BOTH the remocrats and depublicans.

The only discernible difference is that one party wants to take the Interstate freeway on the road to serfdom, while the other party is content with taking the two-lane scenic route.


----------



## ihopehefails

midcan5 said:


> There is nothing to discuss. Communism grew out of the failure of capitalism to provide for all citizens a decent standard of living. Philosophically, or in the area of intellectual ideas, it came from a time and conception that progress moved towards some utopia. Marx and Engels recognized society could not forever operate in a social Darwinist world of dog eat dog, but thought wrongly (a bit correctly) that society would move towards a just society. They, of course, did not recognize the force of power, entrenched interests, corporate power, a way to resolve disagreement, and the basic greed and stupidity of peoplekind.
> 
> But if you can compare them, then you can compare anything and thus anything can mean anything and anything be anything. But that gets you (us) nowhere.
> 
> 
> "The Democratic Party is committed to keeping our nation safe and expanding opportunity for every American. That commitment is reflected in an agenda that emphasizes the strong economic growth, affordable health care for all Americans, retirement security, open, honest and accountable government, and securing our nation while protecting our civil rights and liberties."
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party
> The Democratic Party
> 
> "The Communist Manifesto is too long to be a concise declaration of principles and too short to be a book. It is composed of about 17,000 words including various introductions by Friedrich Engels.
> 
> It is arranged, basically, in four sections. The first section introduces the Marxian idea of history as a class struggle. It juxtaposes the conditions and development of various strata of society, "freeman and slave, patrician and plebian, lord and serf...in a word, oppressor and oppressed." It hypothesizes how the development of each of these in history gave rise to the next step in an inevitable historical process culminating ultimately in the rise of one working class."
> 
> Synopsis of The Communist Manifesto



Actually if you read some of the Hegallian philosophy you would see that none of them talked about the best way to feed the world.   Most of it was how to perfect mankind and remove all indivdualism from them.   The progressives, fascist, communist all got their ideas from these german philosophers.   Every single one of them hated capitalism, thought the state was supreme to any individual's needs, and had a not so healthy spirituality around the collective.


----------



## Toro

Not much.  Next.


----------



## rdean

Actually, you would do better comparing the Tea Party platform to classic Fascism.


----------



## Oddball

And we'd do equally well comparing you with a sack of potting soil. 

So, what's your point?


----------



## midcan5

*Another 'flame' thread that could be discussion but adds nothing to our knowledge or the conversation. *


----------



## JBeukema

The Far Left within the DNC are more democratic socialists than communists.


----------



## Luissa

communisim!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best


----------



## JBeukema

CrusaderFrank said:


> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpraJYnbVtE]YouTube - Fonzie jumps the shark[/ame]


----------



## rdean

CrusaderFrank said:


> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best



You know that when those dictators took power, they killed everyone with any education.  All the teachers.  Because those people were considered a "threat".

All that was left were uneducated lemmings.  People that would be gullible enough to believe nonsense like "death panels" and "kill grandma".

If ever a communist takeover, the first to go would be the educated, which means all the liberals and Democrats.  The only ones left would be the Republican base.  That's just the way it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that when those dictators took power, they killed everyone with any education.  All the teachers.  Because those people were considered a "threat".
> 
> All that was left were uneducated lemmings.  People that would be gullible enough to believe nonsense like "death panels" and "kill grandma".
> 
> If ever a communist takeover, the first to go would be the educated, which means all the liberals and Democrats.  The only ones left would be the Republican base.  That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


Will that happen in all 57 states?

Stand up, Chuck!


----------



## Mr Natural

CrusaderFrank said:


> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mr Clean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best
Click to expand...


I'm not saying Obama looks like Hitler, he just governs exactly like Hitler did when he first came to power.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Comparing the communist manifesto to the DNC platform is like talking about the difference between A# and Bb.


----------



## Oddball

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that when those dictators took power, they killed everyone with any education.  All the teachers.  Because those people were considered a "threat".
> 
> All that was left were uneducated lemmings.  People that would be gullible enough to believe nonsense like "death panels" and "kill grandma".
> 
> If ever a communist takeover, the first to go would be the educated, which means all the liberals and Democrats.  The only ones left would be the Republican base.  That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...

Right...And this time, the progressives merely engaged in a hostile takeover of education and killed it instead.

That's why gubmint schools regularly graduate from its institutions people who cannot read the diplomas they have been issued....They make such good little victims, who need the "benevolent patronage" of Big Brother.


----------



## Mr Natural

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC has culled from all of their heroes: Marx, Mao, Stalin & Hitler so you cannot point to them and say they are Communist, Socialist or Fascist, Neo-National Socialist fits best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Obama looks like Hitler, he just governs exactly like Hitler did when he first came to power.
Click to expand...



Yeah, complete with forced labor camps, the subjugation of certain ethnic groups,  and talk of world domination.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mr Clean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Obama looks like Hitler, he just governs exactly like Hitler did when he first came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, complete with forced labor camps, the subjugation of certain ethnic groups,  and talk of world domination.
Click to expand...


I said when* he first came to power*: taking over car companies, industry, demonizing capitalism.


----------



## JBeukema

Gotta love Reductio ad Hitlerum


----------



## Mr Natural

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Obama looks like Hitler, he just governs exactly like Hitler did when he first came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, complete with forced labor camps, the subjugation of certain ethnic groups,  and talk of world domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said when* he first came to power*: taking over car companies, industry, demonizing capitalism.
Click to expand...



Yeah, what a brute!  Forcing billions of dollars down their throats so they can stay in business.

A true Hitlerian would have had the military take over these failing businesses and start hanging and shooting underperforming managers and workers.

You do see the difference, don't you?

Maybe not.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Paulie

ihopehefails said:


> This week I would like to talk about the simularities between the communist manifesto and the official dnc party platform.
> 
> Discusss...



umm..

They both suck really badly?


----------

